# My new Layout



## thoryamaha919 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here are some pics of my layout I'm working on in my basement for my O gauge layout


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site,
To bad you couldn't have cut the support beam down to get it out of the way.
That is what I call using all of the space.:thumbsup:

What is the thing on the wall in the right hand corner? Is that a bulletin board or a hatch for storage?


----------



## thoryamaha919 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thats the electrical panel for the house in the right hand corner. I wanted to cut the support beam but will that wouldn't have been good for the house lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

thoryamaha919 said:


> Thats the electrical panel for the house in the right hand corner. I wanted to cut the support beam but will that wouldn't have been good for the house lol



I hope you never need to get to the electric panel to work on it.


----------



## thoryamaha919 (Nov 13, 2011)

no knock on wood lol


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Would have been cool if you would have went around the outside of the column with the tracks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sean, I was thinking the same thing, I'd have gone around that beam, that would have been neat.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Sean, I was thinking the same thing, I'd have gone around that beam, that would have been neat.


It would not be that hard to add it in.


----------



## thoryamaha919 (Nov 13, 2011)

I thoughts about it but decided not to


----------

